# Toshiba Satellite C660-220 Fan speeding up and back down



## oekoeloe

Hello,

I got a new laptop: Toshiba Satellite C660-220 
The problem started from the moment I booted it up and made it install Windows 7.
The fan speeds up for a few seconds and than slows down again for 20 seconds.
Even when idle and no windows open it does that.
It doesn't overheat or anything.

Thank you for the help!
Oekoeloe

EDIT: I found out with Speedfan that when the temp reaches 45C of the CPU, the fan starts speeding up. And when it cools down to 41 it stops.
And the temp starts to build up to 45C again etc.
Adjusting the speed with Speedfan has no effect on the fan... ?
Does anyone know how to solve this, if I can set it on a balanced speed to keep it at 41C.


----------



## TheComputerMan

you need to go into your bio's and take a look a fan settings, You might be able to change it in there ...


----------



## oekoeloe

TheComputerMan said:


> you need to go into your bio's and take a look a fan settings, You might be able to change it in there ...



I've checked the BIOS and I couldn't find anything for the fan. Too bad.


----------



## oekoeloe

Can someone please help? I'd really get rid of this situation


----------



## johnb35

There aren't many settings for laptops that you can change, they aren't like customized desktop systems.  If the fan is loud, I would take it back and get a replacement or have it checked out for heat issues.


----------



## oekoeloe

It's not loud and it doesn't seem (with the temp software) that there is a heating issue. It's rathet annoyence that the fan goes on and off and on and off. Instead of being balanced in between.

I wonder if there is anything in the bios or somewhere else that has any setting of this fan.

I'm e-mailing to Toshiba now and I hope that they will reply.


----------



## vedadoSmart

Go and make a Bios update. Sometime the older version of Bios produce weird problems.If the problem persist ,then relax and enjoy your laptop,it doesnt overheat or create you a problem. That was the design the manufacturer did.


----------



## i_hate_toms

On my HP laptop, I have an option in the BIOS that says "Fan always on while plugged in". 
If I disable that, then my HP has the exact same behavior like you mention here. The fan shuts down, every 7 minutes or so, turns on in full speed for a minute, and shuts down again. 
If I enable that, then the fan is always on (as long as I am connected to AC and not using a power saving mode) but is much less audible (rotates at a slower RPM).
See if you can locate a similar setting in your BIOS.
You might also try "High Performance" mode instead of "balanced" to keep the fans on, though not sure if that'll help, but worth a try-there's nothing to lose.


----------



## oekoeloe

Thanks for the help. Tho, it did not work. There is no newer version for the bios (2.00).
And there is no option in the bios, I checked with every option.
I'd have thought it'd show up in either 'power management' or 'advanced' but it didn't.
Also not in the other places. Unless there is a hidden options menu...


----------



## l0nr

*Success: I updated the BIOS on my Toshiba Satellite C660 Model No. PSC0SG-00Q00L...*

I used the download available at the following URL to update the BIOS on my Toshiba Satellite C660 Model No. PSC0SG-00Q00L from V1.4 to V2.0: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/BIOS/Toshiba/Toshiba-Satellite-C660-BIOS-170.shtml

Good Luck!

:good:


----------



## AntimatterAsh

oekoeloe said:


> It's not loud and it doesn't seem (with the temp software) that there is a heating issue. It's rathet annoyence that the fan goes on and off and on and off. Instead of being balanced in between.
> 
> I wonder if there is anything in the bios or somewhere else that has any setting of this fan.
> 
> I'm e-mailing to Toshiba now and I hope that they will reply.



In Windows, you could try going to *Start *> *Control Panel* > *Power Options* > Under the plan setting you are set to, click *Change Plan Settings*> *Change Advanced Power Settings* > Scroll down and expand *Processor Power Management* > Expand *System Cooling Policy* and then changing the *On battery* and *Plugged in* settings to *Active* if they are set to passive... Then *Apply* and *OK* everything and close it down.

It is not guaranteed to work, but its worth a try!


----------

